# Grooming day



## Hermelin (Sep 28, 2019)

Just wanted to share a few picture of Odin’s day. Finally I took the step to trim his claws, giving Odin a small bum bath and brushing him. Talk about a real struggle, squirming and trying to hide his paws from the nail trimmer. Even giving kisses and showing his cute side, wouldn’t stop me. 

But Odin fought back proudly, fur flying everywhere while fighting to the bitter end. Which bunny want to take a bath and get short claws. 

He’s named after a old wise god, so of course he need to show whose the true ruler of the house. 

So no kisses to his slave today, even when she pick him up. He will just ignore her. That’s her punishment for making him take a dreadful bath 










If you wonder why I cleaned his bum. Odin have trouble cleaning himself because of the weight. So he was a bit messy on bum and tail, the fur had clumped together. So he got a bath which was only the bum, back paws and tail where he was dirty. 

// Odin the foodie & Linnéa


----------



## Shasta Smith (Sep 28, 2019)

Odin is fortunate to have such a loyal servant! He looks truly regal


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 28, 2019)

Odin, who traded one eye for wisdom. The Marvel universe portrayal was not very close to the Norse mythology. Very cute little guy--looks just like our little Charlene--we have pics on her rainbow page as she's been gone for almost a decade, but, she was very sweet and unforgettable.


----------



## Hermelin (Sep 28, 2019)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Odin, who traded one eye for wisdom. The Marvel universe portrayal was not very close to the Norse mythology. Very cute little guy--looks just like our little Charlene--we have pics on her rainbow page as she's been gone for almost a decade, but, she was very sweet and unforgettable.



I remember when I had Norse mythology at school as a child. I loved the stories and the history. Don’t know if they still teach Norse mythology but I have memories of those classes and when you learned simple words with runic alphabet[emoji5]

Myself also have trouble with the marvel portrayal of Odin.


----------



## Hermelin (Sep 28, 2019)

Shasta Smith said:


> Odin is fortunate to have such a loyal servant! He looks truly regal



Everyone in the house serve him well, even guests are at his beck and call. 

The luxurious life of the foodie Odin


----------



## A & B (Sep 28, 2019)

He's so cute! He definitely knows who's in charge


----------



## Orrin (Sep 29, 2019)

I like the name because it was also my father's name; not that many Odins in these parts.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 29, 2019)

Speaking of Norse mythology, has anyone seen "The Almighty Johnson's"--Kiwi production on SYFY and was really funny.


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 8, 2020)

Today isn’t Odins grooming day but a few pictures of his outfit before he went out to eat a bit of grass. He had to get a bit of reward after being in the cage the whole week. We was out in the dark, so he had to have a bit of reflex. Easily to spot him in the dark while he jump around. 

He wasn’t so happy that the grass was wet but it was yummy. 

Odin is used with his vest and harness on, so there’s no panic and no chance of him getting stuck. Everything is fitted after his own size and measurement. 

He will get his grooming this week, I hope I manage to win the battle when the time comes. Wish me luck


----------



## Mehidk (Mar 8, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> View attachment 45582
> View attachment 45583
> 
> 
> ...


I must say, Odin looks dashing with that vest on! I love that it’s reflective too so it’s much easier to see him when it’s darker.

Best of luck to you on his grooming day. I just groomed Trixie the other day and my goodness, I’ve never had so much fur on me...it was EVERYWHERE lol (she was shedding her winter coat which didn’t help). She was so unhappy with me afterwards, she wouldn’t even take her favorite treats once I finished.


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 9, 2020)

Mehidk said:


> I must say, Odin looks dashing with that vest on! I love that it’s reflective too so it’s much easier to see him when it’s darker.
> 
> Best of luck to you on his grooming day. I just groomed Trixie the other day and my goodness, I’ve never had so much fur on me...it was EVERYWHERE lol (she was shedding her winter coat which didn’t help). She was so unhappy with me afterwards, she wouldn’t even take her favorite treats once I finished.



Great job at grooming Trixie, she put up a good struggle  

I’m expecting to see fur flying everywhere when I groom Odin. Odin have been unhappy with me the whole last week. He refused giving me kisses and always turned his back on me. 

But it’s slowly warming up between us with a lot of bribing. I can understand the spoiled boy being in a cage the a whole week wouldn’t be that happy. I’m glad he’s such a gluttony so a bit of food and he will back to his cuddly self again.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 9, 2020)

What brushes do y'all (@Hermelin and @Mehidk) use? I currently have this kit:
and I hate it. It just blows fur everywhere and doesn't help. He keeps getting hairballs and going into Gi-stasis because he hates being brushed and when I do brush him it doesn't do anything. Any tips?


----------



## Mehidk (Mar 9, 2020)

Theo said:


> What brushes do y'all (@Hermelin and @Mehidk) use? I currently have this kit:View attachment 45589
> and I hate it. It just blows fur everywhere and doesn't help. He keeps getting hairballs and going into Gi-stasis because he hates being brushed and when I do brush him it doesn't do anything. Any tips?



I use something like this: https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/well-and-good-black-undercoat-cat-comb

Trixie doesn't shed too much in the first place, but when I do brush her, her hair clumps towards the back end of the bush and I just pull it off. Now that she's shedding her winter coat, I've been brushing her more often. 

When you brush him, try distracting him by giving him some veggies or treat. I did that with Trixie in the beginning and now she's used to the comb and actually settles herself right next to me when I start brushing her.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks, @Mehidk!
I've been looking into this brush (which is similar to a furbuster): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KKP4EY...olid=1WPEFZJ54GMSE&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it.
I'm also considering getting these: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B018PU7TD...olid=1WPEFZJ54GMSE&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it;
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RVFZRB...olid=1WPEFZJ54GMSE&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it. Which one would yall suggest?


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 9, 2020)

Theo said:


> What brushes do y'all (@Hermelin and @Mehidk) use? I currently have this kit:View attachment 45589
> and I hate it. It just blows fur everywhere and doesn't help. He keeps getting hairballs and going into Gi-stasis because he hates being brushed and when I do brush him it doesn't do anything. Any tips?



I use the furminator and a soft brush. So it all depends on how heavy they molt


----------



## Mehidk (Mar 10, 2020)

Theo said:


> Thanks, @Mehidk!
> I've been looking into this brush (which is similar to a furbuster): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KKP4EY...olid=1WPEFZJ54GMSE&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it.
> I'm also considering getting these: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B018PU7TD...olid=1WPEFZJ54GMSE&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it;
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RVFZRB...olid=1WPEFZJ54GMSE&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it. Which one would yall suggest?



I personally like the first one! The second one is terrifying LOL.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 10, 2020)

Mehidk said:


> I personally like the first one! The second one is terrifying LOL.


I am going to order the first one today because it has great reviews and if I don't like it I will find a different one. I agree that the second one looks terrifying, but it was rated #1 on Best Brushes for Shedding Rabbits (https://drfoxmag.com/5-best-brushes-for-shedding-rabbits-compared-reviewed/). I think it is mostly used to get the undercoat, which Theo has thickly because he is a Mini Rex and it was just winter.


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 10, 2020)

Took 30 mins trimming Odin’s claws but the brushing was easy. The struggle trying to keep him still and not fight back it’s so hard. 

With a lot of bribing the last 8 claws only took 5 mins but his front paws was a fight. Why do he have to have so much fur on his paws, even when they are wet the fur will be in the way. 




The weekend it will be Lilja and Toste to trim their claws. At least they are so docile I don’t have to fight them and can just move them however I want and they will stay.


----------



## Mehidk (Mar 11, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> Took 30 mins trimming Odin’s claws but the brushing was easy. The struggle trying to keep him still and not fight back it’s so hard.
> 
> With a lot of bribing the last 8 claws only took 5 mins but his front paws was a fight. Why do he have to have so much fur on his paws, even when they are wet the fur will be in the way.
> 
> ...


He looks like he's saying "how dare you destroy my claws!" LOL.

Do you have to hold Odin? I have to hold Trixie and keep her distracted by giving her treats when I trim hers. The first time I had her nails done, I had gone to House Rabbit Society and she was so well behaved! She sat on the table with no issues and let the lady trim the nails. I thought it would be a breeze to do it at home (and save money) but low and behold, it's completely different and a battle with her.


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 11, 2020)

Mehidk said:


> He looks like he's saying "how dare you destroy my claws!" LOL.
> 
> Do you have to hold Odin? I have to hold Trixie and keep her distracted by giving her treats when I trim hers. The first time I had her nails done, I had gone to House Rabbit Society and she was so well behaved! She sat on the table with no issues and let the lady trim the nails. I thought it would be a breeze to do it at home (and save money) but low and behold, it's completely different and a battle with her.



Yeah, I have watch other people doing his claws and it look so easy. It totally change when I have to do it alone. If another person holds him, he will be still but not when I do it alone. 

I place him up on the table and try to hold him in one place. Then I fight to get his paw and him not pulling away. The back paws are the easiest to trim but front paws he’s more flexible. 

At least he don’t bite or try to scratch, he will just slink away or jump up towards me and try to climb over my shoulder to jump away. So I have to be ready to catch him. He will also hide his paws, pressing them to his cheeks or hide them under his head. 

I’m scared I will break his paws if I try to force them to come forward. So I’m extremely careful when handling the front paws.


----------



## Mehidk (Mar 13, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> Yeah, I have watch other people doing his claws and it look so easy. It totally change when I have to do it alone. If another person holds him, he will be still but not when I do it alone.
> 
> I place him up on the table and try to hold him in one place. Then I fight to get his paw and him not pulling away. The back paws are the easiest to trim but front paws he’s more flexible.
> 
> ...


That's what I worry with Trixie too. They are so fast to pull away from you that all it takes is a split second for them to really hurt themselves. Just the other day, I had to check Trixie's teeth because she had broken a bottom one a few days prior and she would just NOT let me take a look. She would quickly jerk her head back and it would make me nervous that she would turn the wrong way and hurt her neck. I'll have to wait until she's fat and happy after a meal and try again tonight. Such troublemakers I tell you lol.


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 13, 2020)

Mehidk said:


> That's what I worry with Trixie too. They are so fast to pull away from you that all it takes is a split second for them to really hurt themselves. Just the other day, I had to check Trixie's teeth because she had broken a bottom one a few days prior and she would just NOT let me take a look. She would quickly jerk her head back and it would make me nervous that she would turn the wrong way and hurt her neck. I'll have to wait until she's fat and happy after a meal and try again tonight. Such troublemakers I tell you lol.



That’s why Toste and Lilja are such sweethearts when it come to handle them. They can try to jump away but I can just correct their posture and they will stay still again. While Odin will just do whatever he wants. He really hate trimming his claws and having black claws and really fluffy paws make it 100% harder. At least Odin pulp have gone back to the proper length. 

I noticed that even though it went fast trimming Odins claws at the pet shop they never trimmed it short enough. So it just became longer and longer and I didn’t want to run to the pet shop every other week. It cost too much money on the long run. 

I’m planing to buy a grinder and see if it will make it easier to trim the claws of my bunnies.


----------



## Mehidk (Mar 13, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> That’s why Toste and Lilja are such sweethearts when it come to handle them. They can try to jump away but I can just correct their posture and they will stay still again. While Odin will just do whatever he wants. He really hate trimming his claws and having black claws and really fluffy paws make it 100% harder. At least Odin pulp have gone back to the proper length.
> 
> I noticed that even though it went fast trimming Odins claws at the pet shop they never trimmed it short enough. So it just became longer and longer and I didn’t want to run to the pet shop every other week. It cost too much money on the long run.
> 
> I’m planing to buy a grinder and see if it will make it easier to trim the claws of my bunnies.


I'm glad to hear that his quick went back to its normal length! Odin has some fast growing claws then. Trixie's takes about a month before hers start getting long again. 

Never heard of using a grinder before. Let me know how it works for you and which kind you used!


----------



## Hermelin (Mar 13, 2020)

Mehidk said:


> I'm glad to hear that his quick went back to its normal length! Odin has some fast growing claws then. Trixie's takes about a month before hers start getting long again.
> 
> Never heard of using a grinder before. Let me know how it works for you and which kind you used!



Odin grow his claws really fast and they also grow weird not like all the other. They grow straight instead of growing like normal claws do. So his claws don’t wear down. Maybe it have to do with him being a runt or his claws just love being straight. 

I heard people having trouble with trimming dogs claws would use a grinder. So I hope it will work well, I will fix the money for one after I’ve payed all my other expenses. 

Need to take the trio to take their yearly shots and get a health check up. Also Lilja need to get a through check up, to see if we can find the cause why she chokes on her food. So it will empty my wallet again, every time I will have a bit of money it end up going to the trio.


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 14, 2020)

I found that the wire brushes for the dollar store(i know I couldn't believe it either) actually works great on all of my rabbits! I have 3 dutch which have thick, soft, short fur, I have a polish which have short soft fur, and I have a short-haired Jersy wooly which is a rare variation of a Jersy wooly with semi-long soft hair! I also have a dutch short-haired Jersy wooly mix. The brush I have is the one with the yellow rim. At first, I wondered if the wire would hurt them but all of them love it and it acts as a back scratcher!


----------

